# Thermal Footwear



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Can anybody recommend any general thermal boots that are easy to get on and off?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

are ur feet getting cold?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

usually it's not the boot...try different socks


----------

